# Youngdon is the man!!! Beginners, please read!!!



## sos1inmesa

I've been quite the charity case with getting my first coyote. I won't re-tell my whole story, see it here. http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/11555-its-official-i-am-cursed/

My dry spell continues to this day. I've calculated now that I've got about 150 predator hunting trips under my belt, without any kills (I'll be contacting Guinness soon, to see if that's some kind of record).

If there was a written test on predator hunting which included questions like, what to do in any given situation, what tips to follow, gear to use, etc.... I feel I could easily ace it! So my question to myself has been, what is missing? The answer... A MENTOR!!! Just like driving a car, you can learn all the answers on a written test, but when you get behind the wheel, so many other things are going to come up that you didn't even think of, things that aren't on the written test.

Youngdon has been an awesome help over the past year for me in answering questions and giving me pointers. It seems like I'm always messaging him, and he's normally my "go to" guy when I'm stumped. Being that we are both from AZ, he took the time to come out to my neck of the woods to offer some pointers while out hunting. On PredatorTalk Youngdon is a great respectful guy with loads of knowledge that he's willing to share, and the same holds true in real life. At our first stand, I knew he was legit as we pretty much had birds practically landing on and all around us. Nature had no clue we were even there. Unfortunately we didn't call anything in today (which could partially be due to me taking him to places I've hit within the past 30 days, and an abundance of quads and horseback riders). But to watch his style of calling, and to get tips and advice on things that hadn't even crossed my mind, could easily be a game changer in my future of predator hunting.

So to any beginners in a similar predicament, try and find someone local who has put a few predators to sleep, and pick up their techniques. Also take advantage of Predator Talk. All the info needed is right here on one website.

Thanks again Don! I can't wait to get out next week and try my new approach to things! This thread will end with a picture of my number 1 kill. Hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## bones44

That's great to hear SOS. Don is aces in my book too ! Very nice story. I'm sure he will appreciate it.


----------



## "JJ"

Great port sos!!
Stay at it bro, that first kill pic is coming! I can feel it!!

Nice job Youngdon!!


----------



## hassell

Great job YD, without a doubt you are the anchor for PT.

I'll bring the etch & sketch with me.


----------



## bar-d

Ahhh, Youngdon. Hassell and I knew him back when he was a single digit poster.







Kudos Don for taking time to put your experience where your keyboard is.


----------



## youngdon

LOL Danny, I just spit coffee all over the screen.

Thanks Jake I appreciate the kind (probably too kind) words I had a great time. One of these times you're gonna have to hoof it up the river amile or so I bet they just get horseback rideers through there. I wish we would have called in at least one for you...
Rick I figured you for more of a easel and canvas type guy....


----------



## Mattuk

No they are not too kind at all. Even though we have never stood on the same piece of land on this earth I for one can tell you all what a gentleman Don is, he took the time and trouble to listen and offer advice to me when things weren't going so well in life and I will never forget that. There is only one youngdon.


----------



## imnohero

Its call "Hunting" for a reason, it's not called "Killing" is it? That why its called "Fishing" and not "Catching" too.


----------



## sos1inmesa

imnohero said:


> Its call "Hunting" for a reason, it's not called "Killing" is it? That why its called "Fishing" and not "Catching" too.


Fo sho!!!


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> No they are not too kind at all. Even though we have never stood on the same piece of land on this earth I for one can tell you all what a gentleman Don is, he took the time and trouble to listen and offer advice to me when things weren't going so well in life and I will never forget that. There is only one youngdon.


Thanks Matt [little yellow guy with a tear welling up]


----------



## mesa sky photography

youngdon!! u da man!!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Haha... come to think of it, I knew him when he was a single digit poster too. It didn't last long... most of us are still there, and he's off in the thousands.
















We're proud to have him... he sure gives a lot more than he takes.

Keep at it, SOS.


----------



## youngdon

Thanks Chris... I just did what any one of us would have done.....That's the difference here...Mutual respect and a willingness to help others...

BTW I like th new Bottom line on your posts.


----------



## saskredneck

A gentleman and a scholar


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Way to go YD----WAY TO GO---TOP NOTCH ALL THE WAY------SB


----------



## JLowe69

Although I haven't had the chance to hunt with him yet ( I ended up with the flu and had to postpone our outing ) yd was kind enough to welcome me to the site, pm me back and form several times, and then let me take up quite a bit of his time on a phone call. So, I have to agree with all that has been posted about him on this thread. You are a credit to the sport, and the site Sir. I'm looking forward to our yet to be rescheduled outing, even more now.


----------



## Benbibler

I don't know him personally but he has been helpful and occasionally humorous. Help is often needed; humor is always appreciated.


----------



## bgfireguy

Don I think Im being short changed here you havent taken me out. So what is it? Some new hard luck case comes along and you forget little old Ben? Fine then Im taking my toys, and my insecurities, going to michigan and camping in Toms front yard. Ill bet he wont neglect me will you Tom? LOL LOL









seriously though Jake its great that you got to do that like we've been talking bro. You'll get your first one just like I will. Oh and I bought that Syco Tweety call like you said.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Benbibler said:


> He has been helpful and occasionally humorous.


Ok, lets not take this too far. Don might end up with an inflated ego like the rest of us and then who will we brag about?


----------



## ebbs

Everything I just read... I already knew! Don is THE man.


----------



## youngdon

Thank you all ! I appreciate all of your kind words and your participation on this site.

Ben i'd be glad to take you out....hunting that is.

Transportation not included....

Benbibler.....Occasionally humorous ??

SRN....Scholar ? I owe any semblance of intelligence to my wife who told me what I know... Hows that for humor benbibler.

Thanks ebbs.. I know i can always count on you to get all the little nuances and innuendos in my type.

Chris, I appreciate all your hard work in making this site what it has become. and all your sage advice.

[little yellow guy with giant head] (with lots of hair!!)


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Thanks Matt [little yellow guy with a tear welling up]


Your welcome.


----------



## showmeyote

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*, I feel like hugging someone! LOL, Yup Don is a great guy !


----------



## youngdon

SMY I hope you find someone.......


----------



## singlesix

Dons been a great help to me as well.


----------



## HowlinRed

Don is one of those few people in life that you meet that truly has the gift of wisdom on many topics.
Although we have never met in person, I feel as though we have and he has been a big help to me as well.

Thanks for all you Don!


----------



## youngdon

Thanks Guys.


----------



## sos1inmesa

Well, that didn't take long!!! My first trip out after going with Youngdon, and I broke my dry spell and got MY FIRST KILL!!! I had a lot of confidence going out on this trip because I was armed with a lot of advice Youngdon had given me on our hunting trip last week.

It was just on my second stand, and a bobcat came in. Not too shabby for my first predator kill. You can see details on my journey, and finally a follow up of how the first kill went down here:

http://www.predatort...1849#entry51849

I think the main thing that helped this trip that Youngdon said, was to go further out, hit nothing but new areas for now on. I had been re-visiting the 15 - 20 areas, giving the areas about 2 to 3 weeks rest, but the fact that I kept hitting them every several weeks was something Youngdon thought might have been an issue. So I attribute that as one of the leading factors of some of my dry spell.

I was with my cousin, and the whole time on our drive out (and while hunting), I was saying, "don said to do this", "don says to do that". The whole time I was quoting Don. My cousin has gone with me a lot, and I probably have had the least success of calling stuff in with him, so it was great to have an awesome day with him (which I think energized him a little to take a bigger step into the predator hunting scene).

A couple other things I took from my outing with Don was how adamant he was, about hunting in the shade. Here in the desert, there are usually sources of shade from tall bushes or trees. The extra camo you get from being shaded, can make all the difference.

Without knowing it, he also cleared up some confusion I had in my head about scent control. I have always read how important scent control is, and awhile back read somewhere that Don said he doesn't use a scent spray but that he is very careful not to where cologne or anything on a day he goes hunting, that if he is observant of wind control, he normally doesn't have an issue. I interpreted that as, "don't where cologne, and watch the wind". But when I went out with him last week, he went further in depth saying how he also doesn't where scented cologne (and I think uses a no scent deodorant). So actually he is very into scent control. So I had to re-group my thinking as I'm sure I was doing that wrong.

There were a couple other things, I just can't think of right now. Overall, I feel I had all the puzzle pieces of information floating around in my head, I just needed an outing with Don to help group all the pieces and put them in their right places. I don't for one bit, think it is a coincidence that I got a kill on my first outing after going out with Don. I will never have a dry spell like I am coming off of, ever again, GUARANTEED!!! I won't set myself up for disappointment and expect to kill every outing, but I feel like this giant puzzle is all put together and I can see the big picture.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Jake ! (may or may not be his real name) Let me know if you ever need a backup. I'll bring along my fake gun and a list of anecdotes I copied from other guys on this site.


----------



## Mattuk

Well done on your first Bobcat.


----------



## JLowe69

Outstanding, sos. You stuck it out and didn't let getting skunked discourage you and it paid off.


----------



## HowlinRed

Congrats SOS on that first kill.


----------



## bones44

Congrats SOS !!!! Great to hear Don set you straight. Now if he could start working on the rest of us.....


----------



## Cheez

Nice work, and awesome pic SOS!


----------



## On a call

But did you get his bill yet ?


----------



## Antlerz22

I heard he took fixodent as a down payment and geritol as the remaining balance, any truth to that? By the way--good job on learning what was shown and to Don for showing!


----------



## youngdon

Geez antlerz...BRUUTALLL ! Oh BTW I don't need the Viagra YOU were offering.....


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Geez antlerz...BRUUTALLL ! Oh BTW I don't need the Viagra YOU were offering.....


I had to offer it to you just to get a RISE out of ya!







, but I also see you're still full of vinegar too!


----------



## sos1inmesa

Got work off today, and was able to take trip number 2 with Youngdon... this time in his neck of the woods (uh, I mean desert). On our first stand we took different sides of a hill, about 90 seconds after calling I see a coyote at 400 yards booking it toward the sound of Youngdon's call. But 5 seconds after spotting him, I hear Youngdon take a shot (he's about 100 feet around the hill from me), and he didn't shoot at the coyote I saw coming in, he took down another one. We kept calling but couldn't get the other one in.

3rd stand, same setup. We were posted up around the corner of a hill from each other, this time I was doing the calls. After about 10 minutes.... another shot from Youngdon's gun. This time Youngdon had a nice headshot at 150 yards. Good day hunting. Below is a pic of the first Yote. Don referred to this coyote as "this years model", lol.


----------



## youngdon

I think he was this years, but he was well fed for sure, look at the gut on that guy...you'd think he spent hours at the computer typing away about his exploits bunny hunting.


----------



## Antlerz22

sos1inmesa said:


> Got work off today, and was able to take trip number 2 with Youngdon... this time in his neck of the woods (uh, I mean desert). On our first stand we took different sides of a hill, about 90 seconds after calling I see a coyote at 400 yards booking it toward the sound of Youngdon's call. But 5 seconds after spotting him, I hear Youngdon take a shot (he's about 100 feet around the hill from me), and he didn't shoot at the coyote I saw coming in, he took down another one. We kept calling but couldn't get the other one in.
> 
> 3rd stand, same setup. We were posted up around the corner of a hill from each other, this time I was doing the calls. After about 10 minutes.... another shot from Youngdon's gun. This time Youngdon had a nice headshot at 150 yards. Good day hunting. Below is a pic of the first Yote. Don referred to this coyote as "this years model", lol.
> 
> View attachment 3416


Good shootin Don--hey sos you need some old school tactics. Have don sit Next to you and casually ask to see his fine weapon and slyly take the round out of it without him seeing and THEN hand it back saying nice ! And when he gets the drop on you with one coming in AND HE WILL--you then will be able to see where he tried to shoot and follow up on his attempt--hopefully he hasnt done the same to yours! LOL


----------



## youngdon

LOL A22 you sly dog you ! I'll be watching for trickery out there from now on.

It was a gorgeous AZ day altyhough it got a bit warm in the afternoon. Sos has the skills he's just had some buzzards luck.
I'd hunt with him anytime.


----------



## sos1inmesa

youngdon said:


> It was a gorgeous AZ day altyhough it got a bit warm in the afternoon. Sos has the skills he's just had some buzzards luck.
> I'd hunt with him anytime.


Thanks YD!!! We'll hit it again, sometime next year though. I think I'm done hunting for the year.


----------



## youngdon

Don't forget to get a license for 2012 ! And who won the talent show ? Did you Buca tonight ?


----------



## sos1inmesa

youngdon said:


> Don't forget to get a license for 2012 ! And who won the talent show ? Did you Buca tonight ?


No, wasn't Buca.







And no one was a winner at this talent show, ha ha!!!!!!


----------



## HowlinRed

Looks like that AZ. Double team is working pretty good. Congrats to you both!


----------

